# '66 LeMans Motor Oil



## kterrell (Feb 12, 2009)

What kind of motor oil should I use in the '66 LeMans I've acquired with a 326 engine?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*slicker than okra*

Well, lessee. If'n ya live in a hot Southern State, ya might want to run slightly thicker oil, say 10w40. I always would run 10w30 in colder climes. I'm not too hep on any synthetic oils, though. Never really used them. Not too sure about running other kinds of oil in an old engine, either. Never did.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a little pricey but I run the Valvoline VR1 Racing oil~ 20W-50. It has the high zinc formula to protect the push rods and flat tappet lifters.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a lot of information about oil available here:
- Bob is the Oil Guy

Don't go there unless you've got several hours available to read and study.

Bear


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

a good quality 10w-40 with a bottle of ZDDPLUS would be fine. what did the previous owner use?


----------

